# Participate in Our Self-Driving Cars Survey - Win an Apple Watch!



## AutoGuide.com

​



> The AutoGuide.com Group, owners of this website, is conducting a very brief audience opinion survey to get everyone’s thoughts on *Self-Driving Cars, *how feel you about them, and what the future looks like.
> 
> It’s part of an international audience research project we have going with our publishing colleagues over in Germany, Motor Talk. The link from here will take you to their secure survey web site so don’t be alarmed when that happens. All of your answers will be kept confidential and anonymous. Survey results will be reported in aggregate only.
> 
> Participate and enter a draw at the end of the survey to win an *'Apple Watch Sport'*.


Click Here to Participate.


----------

